# This is Scotty's fault!



## jobe05 (Dec 28, 2008)

But don't be to hard on him, I'm enjoying another hobby! THANKS SCOTTY!

You and your friends over at DeeJays helped make this possible:

8 Pounds fresh home made Italian Sausage.






















My wife got me the Kitchen Aid mixer with the grinder and stuffer attachment for Christmas. I have made bread and now Italian Sausage, Kinda medium hot. Tonight we are going to try making butter with it. If it works, I'll post pics of that too.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 28, 2008)

That sure looks good there Jobe. I think it needs cooking up with some onions and peppers and served up on a nice bun!


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes,..... I would blame Scotty too!!!.......... So It looks like I will not be able to open your posts when I am hungry!!!! 
Looks great!!!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 28, 2008)

Scrumdidilyumptiuos!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 29, 2008)

Man i would have to smoke me up some of them beauties...Great job buddy


----------



## Dean (Dec 29, 2008)

oh no...I feel another hobby starting to pop up too! Damn you Scotty and Jobe! Looks great!


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 29, 2008)

It's a lot of fun Dean, you would enjoy it. And it's easier than it looks or sounds when you read about it............. well....... my first batch was anyways.

Next I'm going to try a a dry aged Pepperoni, or a smoked Kielbasa....... or both......


----------



## scotty (Dec 29, 2008)

The color and texture look perfect.
We vac pac ours in portions to feed 2. (thats us two


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 29, 2008)

It was a little finely ground for my liking, but I followed the directions that said to course grind, then fine grind. Next time I wont fine grind.

Also added to much Garlic and onion powder. I would fry small samples to taste as I went along, but, having never done this, didn't know how much it melds and that flavor comes out........... ALOT!

All in all though, a great experience.

I did make Butter last night as well. Was quick and easy to do, and is very very good. Highly recommend everyone doing that!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 29, 2008)

jobe what do you use for the butter? Cindy used to just use a mayonaise jar and shake the stuffing out of it. It only did a small amount at a time, but was quick and easy.


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 29, 2008)

I used heavy Whipping cream, 2 small pints. I used the KitchenAid with the whip attachment. It was done in 2 minutes......

It's has a great flavor and is very white and fluffy.

What would I use for making the more yellow butter? And NO!!!! I'm not buying a cow!

Here's a couple of pics:


----------



## grapeman (Dec 29, 2008)

The natural way to color butter is by using certain breeds of cattle and what they eat. The color comes from carotene. Since that isn't an option for you- enjoy the nice light color or resort to food coloring experimentation.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 29, 2008)

That looks so good! My husband is threatening to steal my mixer to play. 
VPC


----------



## scotty (Dec 29, 2008)

jobe05 said:


> It was a little finely ground for my liking, but I followed the directions that said to course grind, then fine grind. Next time I wont fine grind.
> 
> Also added to much Garlic and onion powder. I would fry small samples to taste as I went along, but, having never done this, didn't know how much it melds and that flavor comes out........... ALOT!
> 
> ...



I only grind once through a 1/2 inch plate and use a sausage stuffer to reduce the mushing effect of stuffing with a grinder.. Seasoning is a tweaking process


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 29, 2008)

There was only 2 plates that came with the Grinder attachement, one is course and the other fine. But even the course is only about 1/4" holes, the fine about 1/8". I'm gonna check and see if there is a courser plate for this attachement. I looked on the Kitchen Aid site and they didn't, and checked Gander Mountain the other night, but didn't know my plate size for sure. I think it's a number 5.

I also don't use a plate for stuffing, just the stuffing plate, which is a plastic peice that is just there to take up the space of the plate and knife.


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 29, 2008)

And then there was Bread! Hot bread or rolls with some fresh home made Butter............. 

I love this Machine!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 29, 2008)

All that good food and your gonna have to build yourself a treadmill!


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 29, 2008)

We have a treadmill.............

Right now it's tucked neatly away in the corner of the dinning room........

Soon to be broken out again......

My wife and I always pick a place that we want to visit, then we run that many miles first on the treadmill, and as our reward, we go there!

We're thinking of NYC again........ 567 miles......... we usually start out at 1 to 2 miles a day and end up (on the weekends) at 8 to 12 miles a day............. Might get there my fall...........sigh


----------



## Jeff D (Dec 29, 2008)

Just reading this thread added 10 points to my cholesterol, and it's already high. One of our neighbors has a few milk cows, we end up with a quart of cream per gallon of milk.


Jeff


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 29, 2008)

DARN!!!! I had to look!!! NOW I am HUNGRY!!! MAN ThoseRolls LOOK GOOD!!!


----------



## scotty (Dec 30, 2008)

Jeff D said:


> Just reading this thread added 10 points to my cholesterol, and it's already high. One of our neighbors has a few milk cows, we end up with a quart of cream per gallon of milk.</font>
> </font>
> Jeff</font>



You should easily get a half pound of butte from that much cream. The resulting buttermilk was/is a new experience for me. It_ is delicious not sour ._


----------



## Appfan (Dec 30, 2008)

Whoa! That's really looking good there Jobe! 


Sausage, bread ..... I gotta go make breakfast now! So much for the walk around the neighborhood.... I'll have to double up on the laps after seeing this!


Thanks


----------



## swillologist (Dec 30, 2008)

Jobe! You might try this place. 


<a href="http://www.lemproducts.com/category/grinder_plates" target="_blank">http://www.lemproducts.com/category/grinder_plates


</A>

They have just about everything you will need for a grinder.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 31, 2008)

You have definately got it going on my friend...That all looks awesome !!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Dec 31, 2008)

Jobe, the sausage looks incredible! Love the Hot Italian! If you want to try something different with the butter, and IMHO very good, make a European style, or cultured butter. Short of me sending you some lactic cultures, get a couple Tbls of Yogurt, the kind with live active cultures in it, plain or flavored,OR, couple Tbls of buttermilk. Mix it in your heavy cream, let it sit a day, then process as normal. There will be some whey to drain off, but the results are very good.


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 31, 2008)

I had read before when I was making cheese about the Yogart but never tried it, I think I will on my next try.

I was amazed how much of the pint (actually 2), made butter, I would say 96% of the liquid turned to butter........ I never knew.

I ordered a different grinder plate for my machine today. Theres a guy on ebay from Washington that apparently makes them, so when I get that, I'll try the sausage again, with less Garlic and no wine in it, and maybe some Pepperoni, dry cured.


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 31, 2008)

swillologist said:


> Jobe! You might try this place.
> 
> 
> http://www.lemproducts.com/category/grinder_plates
> ...



Unfortunately, anything Kitchen Aid, has to come from Kitchen Aid.........

The older grinder attachments use to have a courser grind to it (bigger holes), but all the new ones have small holes as the course grind plate.

This is what I got off ebay today:






As you can see, it's a little different from the other grinder plates on the market. But this one should work fine for a course grind that I'm looking for.

Edit: As a guide, the center hole is a little larger than 1/4"


----------



## Wade E (Dec 31, 2008)

Maybe Waldo can send you some of his Bulgarian Buttermilk and some oak too!


----------



## swillologist (Jan 1, 2009)

That doesn't surprise me. I'm glad you found a place to get one.


http://www.lemproducts.com/product/688/grinder_plates


This is the kind of stuffing plate that came with my grinder.


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 1, 2009)

The stuffing plat that came with my KA ia just a plastic hub with the 2 pins that stick out the 2 sides. All they are is a spacer for the screw to stay in place.

Just made some bratwurst. Fried a small patty up to check the taste and OH MY........ These are FANTASTIC!!!!!

I'll Post some pics later.


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Here are the pics of the Bratwurst that we made today. This came out tasting so good, I can definitely see this being made alot!

After stuffing, letting the spices meld. We made 5 pounds, but only cooking a couple today. Froze the rest for the future.






Then we <strike>boiled</strike> Simmered them in Beer (Bud Light), Although it's all gone in this pic.......... sorry.






However it doesn't take em long to start producing their own grease for frying.






We browned them up really good, insuring that they are thoroughly cooked through.






Then you smother it with mustard on a nice fresh roll and enjoy!


----------



## Dean (Jan 1, 2009)

makes my mouth water. Today I fired up the Bradley smoker and did a whole chicken, a brick of extra old cheddar, a small bit of Gouda from a local cheesemaker, and some red onions.

Tonight, we will feast on the above with crackers, smoked oysters, and pickled herring.

I'm already on the lookout for Kitchen Aid grinders/stuffers. I've had my mixer for about 15 years now and it never leaves the counter.


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 1, 2009)

This thing is so awesome, I'm having so much fun with it.

I am however on the lookout for a different stuffer. Maybe the Northern tool 5# stuffer. For what I do, it will work good. The kitchen aid is to finicky for doing stuffing. 

Some of the next few things that I do will involve the smoker, I love smoked foods.

Never had smoked oysters (love raw oysters) or pickled herring....... Will have to try those. Smoked cheddar is very common down here......... It's a required taste that I haven't mastered just yet...


----------



## scotty (Jan 2, 2009)

Dean said:


> makes my mouth water. Today I fired up the Bradley smoker and did a whole chicken, a brick of extra old cheddar, a small bit of Gouda from a local cheesemaker, and some red onions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Make sure you warn folks about the correct temp for smoking cheese. It could get messy


----------



## Dean (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah I should say that my smoker is capable of doing both a hot and cold smoke. I hot smoke the chicken, and then cold smoke the cheese. The temperature never gets above 85F when doing the cheese. I smoke the chicken between 150F and 220F, gradually increasing the heat until the chicken is done.


----------



## scotty (Jan 9, 2009)

Jobe the coarser grind made my sausages better too. I tried with a 3/4 plate but that was too course--we seem to favor the 1/4 in plate. In making kielbasas try the 1/4 inch plate for the meat and 1/ in plate for the fat. This allows the meat chunks to stand out a bit.

http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/466/p52300276bt.jpg</a>


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 9, 2009)

A buddy gave me a venison shoulder, so I'm looking for a good venison sausage recipe. I had one years ago, as I recall it was mixed with pork, fat, hot pepper and other spices. Just need to figure out the proper mixture and spices.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 10, 2009)

Might get some ideas from these jobe. My sis makes some really good venison summer sausage but she will not give out her recipe.
http://www.bowhunting.net/susieq/sausage.htm


----------

